
A world-building puzzler - jacquesm
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2016/01/a-world-building-puzzler.html
======
hyperpallium
The earliest known writing is accounting. Perhaps civilization couldn't really
get going without an _impartial_ record for credit, since economic cooperation
underlies it?

I think we could do pretty well in other fields - much knowledge is unwritten
"know-how", and oral traditions are crucial in all modern fields. Plus
nmenomic techniques as for epic poetry, people practicing memory more, and
even evolutionary selection for memory, andof course, those few eidetic memory
would become prized.

Perhaps we'd have simpler, more effective technology, bureaucracy, laws,
science etc too? After all, bigger highways worsen traffic jams, and the
paperless office led to more paper!

------
Terretta
I suspect a society could get further than this through increasingly
specialized apprenticeship and evolution of decomposed techniques.

